# Lexi does the oddest thing to Beemer



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Of course, that title could be just about anything and everything they do in my mind. But there's one thing I'm curious to see if anyone else sees this. I noticed when they are in confined spaces (in the car or lying next to be on the couch), they will lie parallel to each other and then Lexi goes and puts her head on Beemer. To be more accurate, she puts her neck on top of his upper back. She does this now on a consistent basis whereas before it was just occasionally. I've been wondering if it's affection or a sign of dominance. 

Then this morning, they were playing outside while I was working on my computer and all of a sudden I hear him whiny bark and she comes inside and he chases her in, but she's standing away from him and will not go back to playing. I figured, he must have done something and she's now done. Frustrated Beemer makes the most peculiar noise. He does play bow, he wags his tail, he tries to tease her with a toy, he approaches her then tries to run away, growls/barks/whines at her, and she just stands there. She finally moves around him as he's on the floor in "i'm ready to play pose" and she goes quietly over, puts her neck over his back until he calms down, and walks away. I don't know if she comforted him or told him she's the boss. What I do know is that he was a different poo afterward, no longer agitated and just sat down and chewed on his toy. 

I wonder if that is just doggy behavior when there is more than one or if that comes from being litter mates.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha how wonderful!
I'd like to think its just a lexi & Beemer thing 
They are so special they have their little special "thing" going on x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

To me it sounds like she is the alpha and she is kindly teaching him some nice manners. Like girls everywhere she has matured ahead of him (not misandry just fact)! You should give her a treat for training him for you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> To me it sounds like she is the alpha and she is kindly teaching him some nice manners. Like girls everywhere she has matured ahead of him (not misandry just fact)! You should give her a treat for training him for you!


The thing is she's easy to train, but I think when I'm not in the room she knows it and she instigates all sorts of trouble.


----------

